# Wondering at 66



## garza (May 28, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here.  In talking about The da Vinci Code in another forum, I made the comment that when I read a book like that I think I gave up the idea of writing fiction too easily and too early. I was joking then, but now I'm giving it a second thought.  I was spoiled at a very early age. I started sending short items and photos to two local newspapers, a daily and a weekly, when I was 14.  The editors took what I sent them, and after a while started paying me, and by the time I was 16 I was a stringer for both papers and the local radio station. After university I bounced around the world for 25 or 30 years, doing all sorts of writing, all non-fiction.  As long as there was a local English language radio station or newspaper in town I knew I could find work for daily expenses wherever I happened to land. I tried about five or six times to have short stories published.  I dreamed of becoming rich and famous.  When my short stories were rejected I gave it up and kept doing what I knew I could do. Actually the money turned out to be pretty good but I never became famous.    Now I think maybe I made a mistake. Remembering all the characters I have known, in and out of my family, and all the crazy things I have seen might work for at least a few half-way decent short stories. I supose that's true of everyone. The problem is style. I don't have any. My bread and butter has always been straight-forward journalism, and the really good money has come from other non-fiction writing that demands precision and not imagination. I wonder if it is too late for me to go back and try my hand at story telling again.  I'll soon be 66. I haven't tried to write a short story in over 40 years.    My other problem may be that I simply don't have anything to say. With non-fiction there is always a subject to write about, something to say. I can imagine clever openings that don't go anywhere, great characters that don't do anything, and realistic settings where nothing happens. If I could just find a reason, a theme, a motive, for setting it all in motion I might have something. I'm semi-retired in the tropics with time on my hands and wonering whether to try fiction again.


----------



## Novicewriter (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forums...hope that you will enjoy it here as much as I have   It's certainly nice to see writers such as yourself coming in here.  Again, welcome and hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## zoya_brar (May 28, 2006)

welcome garza.
first of all let me say.. its never too late!.. if you want to write short stories, go ahead and write, do your mistakes, learn the hard way, fall and get up, but don't give up even before you try. 
as far as having a start point is concerned, try this.. how about writing a short story on an event that meant most to you in your life.. a satire on your wedding, a memoir on your children, death of someone you loved??
you are a man of experience with all those years behind you. 
put them to good use!! 
but most importantly, DONT GIVE UP!
and we at WF are here to help you all we can
Cheers
Zoya


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2006)

I know people older than you who write fiction. Why not? You won't know until you try, so ... get cracking ;-)


----------



## garza (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## zoya_brar (May 28, 2006)

that's what we are here for!


----------



## Novicewriter (May 28, 2006)

I will have to agree with Zoya Bear...it's NEVER too late to start writing   If you want to write, then go for it... I am a very supportive person in someone's endeavours... If you need any encouragement, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## zoya_brar (May 28, 2006)

Zoya Brar!

Edit: Brar means lioness in my regional language (Punjabi!)


----------



## Novicewriter (May 28, 2006)

Sorry about that   It's been a long day


----------



## zoya_brar (May 28, 2006)

No problem!


----------



## garza (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement, both here and in private messages.  I think I'll get to work right now.  'It was a dark and stormy night...'


----------



## Nickie (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Garza! And no, it's never too late to start up with something... I'm 50 and I justed started my own business. So go for it!


Nickie


----------



## mammamaia (May 28, 2006)

welcome, fellow 'elder'!:cheers: ... i've got a year on you, but it's nice to have some company here that i won't have to explain the 'quick, henry...the flit!' reference in one of my poems to ;-)[and yes, i _know_ that's a dangling whatsit:razz: ]...

if you want some help switching over from journalism to fiction, drop me a line... i work with all breeds of writer and have done both of those myself, so should be able to kickstart your fiction motor with a minimum of fuss...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## bryce (May 28, 2006)

Aaah....another 'wrinkly'. Warm welcome to you garza. 

Well...you already made it as a writer. I suppose the only way to discover whether you can make it as a fiction writer is by either dipping your toe in the water and testing the temperature...or yelling 'Geronimo' and jumping right in. 

Either way, after more than 60 years on this planet, you have, I'm sure, enough life experience inside those old grey cells to turn fact into fiction without too much trouble. Listen to mamamaia's advice and you won't go far wrong. 

Also, the forum is full of people only too willing to offer help and advice. 

I look forward to reading anything you might want to share with us. Good luck and welcome aboard.

bryce


----------



## garza (May 29, 2006)

I e'mailed my agent.  Do you think I can write fiction?  Will you push it if I write it?  I quote his reply in full.  'Hell NO!  You can't write fiction.  Forget it.  Do what you know how to do.'  I guess that ends that.


----------



## arkayye (Mar 6, 2011)

There are quite a few fiction greats that have been journalists by profession and I'd be hard put to name one at the moment. But there are well read authors from all sorts of backgrounds and disciplines and trades. My suspicion is we won't find out until we sit ourselves in our personal writing spot and actually begin to write again. As long as we can wield a pen or type on a keyboard, then there is an opportunity to turn another writing leaf. Time in your hands is a great gift, a luxury that many others can only dream of ever having. That is an open door for fields that you may once have trod. Sharing your inmost struggles and concerns with your writing aspirations at this current time just shows us that you have not fully turned your back on it and that the embers have not been doused into oblivion. There is nothing to lose and all to gain. Do it for the joy of writing and let everything else fall into place of their own accord. Cheers.


----------



## KarlR (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, garza.  Something tells me I'll enjoy your prickly posts--even if it may require a kevlar jacket, I believe it'll be worth the sacrifice!


----------

